# "Correct" process to find someone as a reviewer for phabricator?



## zirias@ (Feb 21, 2022)

Disclaimer: this is mostly repeating a question I already asked on hackers@, but still waiting for responses...

I have a stack of reviews created here: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D34322 (and meanwhile got _some_ feedback on IRC and already modified them).

As contributing to base is entirely new to me, I'm not really sure how to proceed. I didn't name any reviewer yet. MAINTAINERS lists "des" as responsible for libpam, does that mean I should just add him? I'm not even sure this maintainership includes PAM modules as well? Also, the entry in MAINTAINERS contains the hint "email only", does this mean this person prefers getting patches sent by mail instead of using phabricator?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2022)

Zirias said:


> Also, the entry in MAINTAINERS contains the hint "email only", does this mean this person prefers getting patches sent by mail instead of using phabricator?


I think this just means they prefer to get notified by email by phabricator. You can configure various notification methods in phabricator (slack, mail, irc, etc).

I had a phabricator instance running for my own cruft. So I'm somewhat familiar with phabricator itself, just not with the FreeBSD instance.


----------



## diizzy (Feb 21, 2022)

Since it's related to libpam I'd add des, in worst case he's busy and can't review your patch


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 21, 2022)

diizzy said:


> Since it's related to libpam I'd add des


Thanks, done (also added test plans) -- guess I was just worried to assign work to someone without their consent


----------

